# Need info on idler pulley bracket for '86 720



## cndymyfrnd (Feb 2, 2013)

We have a 1986 720 king cab. We purchased from a friend, it has had the carb. rebuilt, but the mechanic says it needs an idler pulley bracket. How can we find this? Is it called something else? The truck only has 44,000 miles on it, so we really want to fix it. Please help. Thanks!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

did he say for what? the ac or strg? and it is the brkt or the pulley?


----------



## cndymyfrnd (Feb 2, 2013)

He called it the idler pulley bracket. We can't seem to find it and he said Nissan doesn't have it. I believe it hooks in with the ac


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

What kind of engine? It's probably worth going to nissan parts zone . com to check out some of the diagrams and try to identify the part. Sure it's not just the pulley itself? :crazy:


----------



## cndymyfrnd (Feb 2, 2013)

It's a 2.4 liter. It's the part that holds the pulley.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

^ a 86 will have a Z24 in it
The ac idler pulley attaches to the compressor mounting brkt, bad news if that is broken... on the plus side you can still drive the truck.
The strg idler does have a brkt (oem pt# 11946-W0500, if you run that in google it should bring up some pics) That brkt is still available, just have to order one (oe anyway) might find one in the wrecking yard or ebay etc. you could still drive the truck, just no power strg.. until you find a brkt..
hope it helps


----------

